# Jersey Made of Thicker Material



## mikiek (Aug 18, 2014)

Looking for a jersey I can wear when the temps are 65-70. I sweat A LOT! When you're soaking wet even those temps can be cold with a wind in your face. The thin material on most jerseys just doesn't break the wind enough for me. 

Obviously not looking for something thermal, just thicker than the normal material.

What would you use?


----------



## Terrasmak (Jan 8, 2015)

Long or short sleeve?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I actually wear a thermal long sleeve on those days. I'll keep it unzipped most of the time if it's nicer or not if it's not.

That said there are several jerseys out there that are thicker material. Mavic Equipe springs to mind first. I have one of the pro cut ones and it's nice but quite thick for me. I would not wear it when it's really hot out. I think it would fit your criteria. 

I tend to overdress, I find it best for me. I do well when sweating and hot but when I'm sweating and cold I shut down.


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

I have a Specialized long sleeve base layer with a wind panel that works great in temps on the edge of comfortable. Normally will wear it when it's in the 50's once we're into the 60's in comfortable with shorts and a jersey. I don't typically sweat a whole lot though.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Rapha club jersey made of light to medium weight sportwool is my first choice for around 65 degrees. The wool content helps with temperature regulation even when wet.

Another choice could be a Castelli Gabba jersey. It's made with Gore Windstopper XLite (might have the exact name wrong but it's close). It's wind blocking but breathable.

I've also gotten into the habit of wearing an appropriate base layer in all types of weather. It helps wick the sweat away. I didn't used to believe in them but I tried different ones and am a convert now.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I would also suggest wearing a base layer for more wicking.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Srode said:


> I would also suggest wearing a base layer for more wicking.


I agree. Undershirt helps a lot. For very slightly cooler (55-60) I add a very light wind vest, easy to open or remove. Zip it up for the descents.


----------



## Blue Star (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm a big sportwool fan. The initial cost is steep, but the jerseys really hold up well. Personally, I like full zip, arm warmers and gilet with baselayers of varying thickness. This gets me through the -5 to 25 C temperature range comfortably. I tend to overheat and perspire quickly and profusely.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

If it's too chilly for a regular short sleeve jersey, yet too warm for a long sleeve jersey, I usually end up wearing two short sleeve jerseys. Already bought and paid for, I have a trunk full of them, can be removed and stuffed in the pocket of the 2nd jersey.

Also wind vests are pretty great.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Love Commander said:


> Also wind vests are pretty great.


Yeah, I think every cyclist should have one. Incredibly versatile, adding significant warmth with minimum bulk and weight. Can be obtained cheaply, and I think the cheap ones work just as well as the fancy name brands. All it really needs to do is provide the wind resistance in front.

They work best if they fit closely with no flapping around, so it's worth doing some alterations if necessary -- but that's easy with such a simple garment.

Here's an example:

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1153377_-1_400070__400070


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

mikiek said:


> What would you use?


Not too long ago I had every Hincapie jersey, mid layer and light jacket they made. I would end up freezing cold in their $200+ jackets and think to myself "wow! how can an entire brand suck this much and still stay in business?". The missing piece was layering. I bought a CRAFT thermal wicking top and the difference was short of amazing. What was a clammy, sweaty cold ride in the 50F's was now a comfortable cool ride where my core stayed warm and dry and protected form the wind... just like the tags promised! Not being cold and sweaty extended my riding seasons on the east coast by a month easy.

I heeded this advice in skiing, I don't know why I didn't take it seriously in my colder weather riding. I'm 200+ pound guy who sweats a lot, before you splash out for "that" jersey, try a layering piece you can wear from jersey to jersey. 

CRAFT makes really good top shelf layering pieces, the key is to have something that hugs the skin everywhere (even moreso than your jersey) to move the moisture away and not give room for evaporation to occur ON the skin.


----------



## mikiek (Aug 18, 2014)

JCavilia said:


> Yeah, I think every cyclist should have one. Incredibly versatile, adding significant warmth with minimum bulk and weight. Can be obtained cheaply, and I think the cheap ones work just as well as the fancy name brands. All it really needs to do is provide the wind resistance in front.
> 
> They work best if they fit closely with no flapping around, so it's worth doing some alterations if necessary -- but that's easy with such a simple garment.
> 
> ...


Sounds like exactly what I need. No insulation, no warmth, just a wind break on the chest. I like the rear vent too.


----------



## mikiek (Aug 18, 2014)

9W9W said:


> CRAFT makes really good top shelf layering pieces, the key is to have something that hugs the skin everywhere (even moreso than your jersey) to move the moisture away and not give room for evaporation to occur ON the skin.


I do have a Craft base layer but it's too warm for mid 60's. Very good point on the skin tight fit. Never thought about it that way but it makes sense. Let the evaporation happen elsewhere. I have a few compression T's that might work.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

mikiek said:


> Sounds like exactly what I need. No insulation, no warmth, just a wind break on the chest. I like the rear vent too.


A wind vest is certainly a good idea. Another way to go is a magazine page or plasic bag between the jersey and base layer (yeah, I know, but seriously). I do this because I'm a morning rider and it almost always gets warmer during the day so once I take it off it's off for good so having a throw away item frees up a little jersey pocket space.
If you think that's crazy I don't blame you. But I discovered it really works well after one time missreading the weather report and digging thought a trash can out of desparation for something to block the wind on my chest and learning just some paper or a plastic bag really works well. Suprisingly, it'll stay in place pretty well and not be a bother.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

Jay Strongbow said:


> A wind vest is certainly a good idea. Another way to go is a magazine page or plasic bag between the jersey and base layer (yeah, I know, but seriously). I do this because I'm a morning rider and it almost always gets warmer during the day so once I take it off it's off for good so having a throw away item frees up a little jersey pocket space.
> If you think that's crazy I don't blame you. But I discovered it really works well after one time missreading the weather report and digging thought a trash can out of desparation for something to block the wind on my chest and learning just some paper or a plastic bag really works well. Suprisingly, it'll stay in place pretty well and not be a bother.


Haha. I can recall getting cold one ride and finding a discarded newspaper to shove in my jersey. It worked but was a PITA as it kept moving. I carry a wind vest now 
Screw the ones with "vents"... Get one that's either a mesh back or just regular jersey material on the back. They will never "balloon" ever no matter what position you have the zipper at.


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

*Paper as wind blocker*

Nothing crazy about that -- look at older race videos and you'll see that there are people at the top of the mountains who hand out newspapers to the riders...
not to read them but to stuff them under their jersey for the descent.


----------



## mikiek (Aug 18, 2014)

Just to follow up. I was able to pick up a PI Elite Wind Barrier vest for a great deal. It's perfect. Exactly what I needed. Extremely light weight, it cuts the wind and it stuffs into a ball about the size of your fist so it's easy to take any time. Great suggestion and a great addition!


----------

